# How much did your fence cost?



## Delicateflower

If you've had a fence installed lately, how much was it? How long was it? How much does having to deal with slopes add to the cost?

I'd want it tall, 5-6 feet, and a weather resistant wood, maybe cedar? What sort of wood do they use?


----------



## Delicateflower

bumpity bump.


----------



## newbymom05

We're getting a new fence as soon as they finish w/ the permits! We're getting pre-stained cedar, 7 ft', steel posts, 2 gates, 260' of fence total. It'll be $7252, which was the lower price of 2 bids and includes a 10% discount for paying cash. We're getting side-by-side, if we went w/ board-on-board it'd have been an extra 3K. We don't have any slopes so I can't answer to that.

We went w/ cedar rather than pressure treated spruce pine b/c it looks better and lasts longer and we're thinking down the road for resale value. It would have been 1K less if we had gone w/ the pine. If you go w/ unstained pine, you have to wait a couple of months for the wood to cure before staining or painting it yourself. Our current fence is 15 yrs old, rotting and completely falling down and is unstained builder-grade pine. We should have stained it when we moved in 5 yrs ago, but this is our first house and we didn't realize a lot of things!

I'm cheap and wanted my husband to do the fence himself but he wisely refused. That would have knocked about 3-4K off the total price, but would have driven him crazy, I'm sure.

I'd call a couple of companies and get bids. We asked friends for referrals and also took notes of nice fences we liked (most will have the builder's plaque on them). The guy we're going with has done lots of fences in our neighborhood and gives a 10 yr warranty.

HTH!


----------



## Delicateflower

Is there a fainting smiley? Yikes!

I was thinking $3000 based on the prices of those panels at home depot. The fixtures and installation obviously add a LOT more. I guess my dream of moving into a house only after its beautiful new fence is up are gone. No wonder none of the houses around here are fenced!

Thank you, that is very very useful information. (we still looking for a house, so we can't get a quote)


----------



## mom0810

We had our wood fence done 17 years ago... so I'm sure there is inflation... it was just over $10,000 to fence our property which is large. 6 foot privacy fence

We just had some of it replaced last year, and it was about $2000 to replace some panels and posts.

Wood is expensive, but I am sure you can get a good deal now because of the economy.


----------



## cristeen

The quotes we've gotten on our fence are in the $3-4K range. Our fence is only about 150 linear feet with a single gate. We do have a little bit of a slope and some shoring would be required (the slope runs across the yard, so shoring up between us and the neighbors), but not so much that anyone made a big deal out of it.


----------



## CalaRei

Our wood fence got blown down in a really bad storm about a month after we moved into the house. We replaced it with vinyl, and it cost about $3k, and we installed it ourselves. Only one section is "privacy" and the rest is short picket. You can see it here:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2662122097


__
https://flic.kr/p/2662119781

(The only section that was fenced before was the section we put up privacy panels.)


----------



## annekevdbroek

We had about 50' of cedar picket put in, with two 40" gates, posts, etc. - $1500. Fences are suprisingly expensive.


----------



## newbymom05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delicateflower* 
Is there a fainting smiley? Yikes!

I know, isn't it crazy? And it isn't really any fun to buy a fence, but hopefully we'll be wowed. We have to do it b/c we have a pool and the existing fence really is falling apart. When we bought this house we knew the fence would need replacing, but didn't really think about how painful it'd be! Nor did we think about how the bigger yard would be a bigger fence cost.

Re: pricing and installation, I've heard to double your materials cost to get a ballpark. So if you know what the panels are at HD, double that when you look at lots and that'll be about what a new fence would cost, installed. Good luck on your home search!

Oh, and CalaRei, your yard is lovely!


----------



## Delicateflower

My totally baseless guess was half what the real cost is!

Can you generally get neighbors to contribute at all?

My husband had a brainwave last night. His parents are visiting in late August, and his Dad loves this stuff. So I'll cross my fingers that we close on somewhere before then and they can install it. I'm handy, but someone has to supervise the kids while the other works.


----------



## newbymom05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Delicateflower* 
My totally baseless guess was half what the real cost is!

Can you generally get neighbors to contribute at all?

My husband had a brainwave last night. His parents are visiting in late August, and his Dad loves this stuff. So I'll cross my fingers that we close on somewhere before then and they can install it. I'm handy, but someone has to supervise the kids while the other works.

I think you can def DIY--our 70 y/o neighbor did his himself. Although he was obviously w/o a job or small children...

Around here everyone has fences (zero lot line suburbia) and everyone is responsible for their own, so no chipping in. But maybe other areas are different?


----------



## beanma

We're in the process and just got a quote for a variety of fences. The perimeter of our fenced area is about 350 feet. We have one large gate and two other small gates. The 6 foot privacy fence was about $4437, for the same thing with welded wire instead of privacy panels it was $2122, and for 8 ft tall wooden was $6399.

hth


----------



## lisa_nc

I fenced about .6 acre with a wood, six foot privacy fence in April and it was 4700.


----------



## mama_daba

what about using plants instead of a fence like a living bamboo fence? would that be possible and could it be cheaper?


----------



## philomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonfroggy* 
what about using plants instead of a fence like a living bamboo fence? would that be possible and could it be cheaper?

The problem with this idea is that big dogs and coyotes can still slip into your yard. It could take as much as 10 years to have an impenetrable hedge.

So, yeah... if you can scrape up the funds.. I'm hugely fond of wooden privacy fences. The 6 foot tall ones.


----------



## jenP

I love MDC! We've been thinking of putting up some fencing, too, and I was just browsing around and came across this thread.
I want a wooden privacy fence. The way our lots are, very flat and very small, we and the neighbors might as well be in each other's yard when we are in our own. I like them fine and all, but I want to have that feeling of privacy in my yard. We have only a small, straight level section to do so I'm hoping DH and a helper can do it. But, do they even carry the 8-foot panels at the home stores? Is six-foot really high enough for privacy? I wonder if the owners (not the tenants) of the house next door would pitch in a little, since they currently have a very old, decrepit short wood fence. A nice cedar privacy fence would increase their home's value, too. (ETA: they do want to sell the house when the market improves, just renting it out as a stop-gap)
CalaRei, your yard is gorgeous!!! The fence looks nice, too.

Jen


----------



## beanma

The guy I spoke to about our new fence said they would have to buy 16ft boards and halve them for the 8ft fence. They also build on-site and not panels which is what we need since our lot slopes so much. If you've got a flat lot, though, panels are probably an economical way to go.


----------



## soccermama

We got a quote a couple of years ago for a fence in our back yard. It was a side-by-side cedar fence with a gate. I think the cost was roughly $4K and the entire size of our LOT is only .8 of an acre!


----------



## beanma

Do get a couple of quotes before you buy. Another company quoted us $10,000 for the same fence (well slightly bigger gates) that the first company said they would do for $4400.


----------



## bigteamug

Here's another thought - see if you can find a contractor to set and install the posts and the boards(stringers?) and do ALL the work on the gates, and then you all screw/hammer the boards of the fence on and apply finish. The posts, stringers and gates are the fussy/hard/heavy/needing special equipment work that need to be done well for a fence to be done right (it's all in the prep work, just like any other home improvement thing). The boards probably are heavy on the labor. Might be a good compromise so you still have some summer left to play. I don't know if I would go with panels if you went this route.

Maybe the contractor would be willing to get the wood and deliver it? (not sure if there are any issues with a contractor supplying a customer with wood if they get a discount. I'm just figuring they get a volume discount...)

Just a thought.


----------



## lightheart

Something else you may want to factor in is would your neighbor be willing to go in on the costs of the fence? That could save a bundle of the costs but also adds in the possible headaches of what type of fenceing and what type and who does the maintence on the fence. I was country raised so have the mind-thought of don't do anything with a fence line without saying something to neighbor first.

We live in the city now and not on acres where fencing isn't just used to keep the animals in. (our one neighbor has chainlink on half their backyard, wood fencing on the other half of that property line) next year we hope to have enough $ saved up to put in wooden fence, we are planning on approaching her to see if she wants to change her fence to wooden and see if she wants to take down the chainlink. I'm hoping she's gung-ho and says lets take down the chainlink and I'll add some $ for the wood fence, if she wants to get just rid of the chain link and do the wooden with no money given toward the costs that's fine and we'll just do that, if she wants to keep the chainlink we will set the wood right alongside the chainlink.


----------



## BellaClaudia

I think that most of the cost is in the labor..
I did not do fencing just yet but getting esimate from Longfence this week..
and this will be the start.
then I will calcutate how much is material at home depot and how much
they charge for labor.. and then I would try and find some guys who
would do it for me and I would buy my own materials just as I did with deck.
I bought all the materials and we brought it home at home depot little rental track and the hired guys did the deck.. it was 1/4 of the cost of the lowest estimate we get from 6 different deck companies!  and 4 times the beauty as they would offer cheeper materials and we got all we liked.

btw.. as much as I don't like plastic and I am all for natural..
It is heart breaking decission to do fencing but considering how much labor intense is to upkeep the wooden fence no matter how great the wood is..
I would go with plastic fence as this saves enviromnemt for centurise from paints and others.. and they last endless and look gorgeous and are manitanance free.


----------



## Ethan Brown

Delicateflower said:


> If you've had a fence installed lately, how much was it? How long was it? How much does having to deal with slopes add to the cost?
> 
> I'd want it tall, 5-6 feet, and a weather resistant wood, maybe cedar? What sort of wood do they use?


Hi,
You are asking how much fence cost, it's depending on your requirement and which type of fence you want to install. There are variety of fences available in the market like chain link fence, wood fence, pool fence and many more. Before installing fence you want to decide, where you want to install? garden or lawn. I am not sure but last year I had hired Fence Factory Rentals they provided me and installed best quality fences. So you can try!


----------



## Claudia Chapman

Before you put up a fence be sure to go to town hall and find out from zoning or land use what the regulations are and if you need permits.

This is absolutely crucial. If you don't do this you may be fined, or worse yet, have to take the fence down if it is in the wrong spot or not code compliant.

This is something many people don't know. Get your permits. Learn the requirements.


----------



## josepaul

Delicateflower said:


> If you've had a fence installed lately, how much was it? How long was it? How much does having to deal with slopes add to the cost?
> 
> I'd want it tall, 5-6 feet, and a weather resistant wood, maybe cedar? What sort of wood do they use?


temporary outdoor fence is an economical and effective method of reducing noise generated by equipment, pumps, generators or other processes that are outside and are exposed to the elements. This unique composite material combines a sound absorber with a noise barrier into a flexible and versatile panel.


----------



## Mialenco

Delicateflower said:


> If you've had a fence installed lately, how much was it? How long was it? How much does having to deal with slopes add to the cost?
> 
> I'd want it tall, 5-6 feet, and a weather resistant wood, maybe cedar? What sort of wood do they use?


Hi,

I would suggest you to get a fair quotation from fence installation company. Because the type of fence, height, width, the area you are covering and the place you want to fence affects a lot over the budget. If you are residing in New Jersey, I know a renowned company named Alenco Fence over there, you can enquire them for a free quote.


----------



## ileonard

*New Fence Installed*

Hi, I just had a new fence supply and installed by berkshirefencing in Newbury, Berkshire. It was 33m for of closeboard fencing with concrete posts and concrete gravel boards, there was no old fence to remove and level ground with easy access. The cost for this and i have to say it was a great team and superb finish was £1885.00 inc. I also had capping on top

Needless to say i am extremely please with the finished product.


----------

